# [SOLVED] Problems with wifi authentication -NetworkManager

## philip

I have had a working wifi through NetworkManager (and KDE).

After an emerge -uDN world I can no longer connect to my access point.I have not made any re-configuration of the wifi set up. 

The nm GUI shows that my access point is detected and I can enter the SSID and password. It attempts to authenticate but seem to deautenticate again for unknown reason.

/var/log/messages shows:

```

Jul 26 22:10:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> Activation (wlp3s0/wireless): connection 'my_SSID' has security, and secrets exist.  N

o new secrets needed.

Jul 26 22:10:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'my_SSID'

Jul 26 22:10:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Jul 26 22:10:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Jul 26 22:10:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Jul 26 22:10:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> Activation (wlp3s0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul 26 22:10:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Jul 26 22:10:06 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> scanning

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.237965] wlp3s0: authenticate with a4:b1:e9:7f:1b:0d

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.240588] wlp3s0: send auth to a4:b1:e9:7f:1b:0d (try 1/3)

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> associating

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.242586] wlp3s0: authenticated

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.243371] wlp3s0: associate with a4:b1:e9:7f:1b:0d (try 1/3)

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.247202] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from a4:b1:e9:7f:1b:0d (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.251460] wlp3s0: associated

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.251739] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from a4:b1:e9:7f:1b:0d by local choice (reason=3)

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <info> (wlp3s0): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 NetworkManager[2185]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.255890] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.258576] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

```

It seems "Jul 26 22:10:10 phils_x1 kernel: [  425.251739] wlp3s0: deauthenticating from a4:b1:e9:7f:1b:0d by local choice (reason=3)" gives the best clue to what goes wrong. I have googled this phrase, but have not been able to isolate the problem.

Any clues welcome.

----------

## philip

OK, I am one step closer to a solution:

If I do 

#killall wpa_supplicant

and the restart NetworkManager:

#/etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart

Then Netwokmanager connects to the AP. 

It must be that I have multiple instances of wpa_supplicant running that casues the problem-

But where, when and why does multiple instances of wpa_supplicant start?

----------

## khayyam

 *philip wrote:*   

> It must be that I have multiple instances of wpa_supplicant running that casues the problem- But where, when and why does multiple instances of wpa_supplicant start?

 

phil ... can you post the output of the following:

```
# egrep -v '(^#|^$)' /etc/rc.conf

# rc-status --all |tr -s ' '

# wpa_cli ping
```

best ... khay

----------

## philip

Thanks,

I give you the output of these command, first before I do killall wpa_supplicant and restart /etc/intid.d/NetworkManager. 

And then the same after I have done killall wpa_supplicant and restart /etc/intid.d/NetworkManager

/** Before I killed all instances of WPA_supplicant and restarted /etc/init.d/NewtworkManager **/

```

# egrep -v '(^#|^$)' /etc/rc.conf

rc_interactive="YES"

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

rc_hotplug="*"

rc_logger="YES"

rc_log_path="/var/log/rc.log"

unicode="YES"

rc_tty_number=12

# rc-status --all |tr -s ' '

Runlevel: default

 dbus [ started ]

 NetworkManager [ inactive ]

 syslog-ng [ started ]

 ntp-client [ stopped ]

 ntpd [ started ]

 netmount [ scheduled ]

 consolekit [ started ]

 xdm [ started ]

 sshd [ started ]

 local [ started ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock [ started ]

 modules [ started ]

 fsck [ started ]

 root [ started ]

 mtab [ started ]

 swap [ started ]

 localmount [ started ]

 sysctl [ started ]

 bootmisc [ started ]

 termencoding [ started ]

 keymaps [ started ]

 hostname [ started ]

 tmpfiles.setup [ started ]

 loopback [ started ]

 urandom [ started ]

 procfs [ started ]

 swapfiles [ started ]

 alsasound [ started ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 sysfs [ started ]

 udev-mount [ started ]

 devfs [ started ]

 dmesg [ started ]

 kmod-static-nodes [ started ]

 tmpfiles.dev [ started ]

 udev [ started ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs [ stopped ]

 savecache [ stopped ]

 mount-ro [ stopped ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.enp0s25 [ inactive ]

 net.wlp3s0 [ inactive ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 xdm-setup [ started ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

# wpa_cli ping

Selected interface 'wlp3s0'

PONG

```

/*** After I killed all instances of WPA_supplicant and restarted /etc/init.d/NewtworkManager ***/

```

# egrep -v '(^#|^$)' /etc/rc.conf

rc_interactive="YES"

rc_shell=/sbin/sulogin

rc_hotplug="*"

rc_logger="YES"

rc_log_path="/var/log/rc.log"

unicode="YES"

rc_tty_number=12

# rc-status --all |tr -s ' '

Runlevel: default

 dbus [ started ]

 NetworkManager [ started ]

 syslog-ng [ started ]

 ntp-client [ stopped ]

 ntpd [ started ]

 netmount [ stopped ]

 consolekit [ started ]

 xdm [ started ]

 sshd [ started ]

 local [ started ]

Runlevel: boot

 hwclock [ started ]

 modules [ started ]

 fsck [ started ]

 root [ started ]

 mtab [ started ]

 swap [ started ]

 localmount [ started ]

 sysctl [ started ]

 bootmisc [ started ]

 termencoding [ started ]

 keymaps [ started ]

 hostname [ started ]

 tmpfiles.setup [ started ]

 loopback [ started ]

 urandom [ started ]

 procfs [ started ]

 swapfiles [ started ]

 alsasound [ started ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 sysfs [ started ]

 udev-mount [ started ]

 devfs [ started ]

 dmesg [ started ]

 kmod-static-nodes [ started ]

 tmpfiles.dev [ started ]

 udev [ started ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs [ stopped ]

 savecache [ stopped ]

 mount-ro [ stopped ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.enp0s25 [ inactive ]

 net.wlp3s0 [ inactive ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 xdm-setup [ started ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

# wpa_cli ping

Failed to connect to non-global ctrl_ifname: (null)  error: No such file or directory

```

----------

## khayyam

Phil ...

you're hotpluging all services so net.* are started ... along with NetworkManager. You can probably just comment rc_hotplug or disable net.* ... rc_hotplug="!net.*". I don't use NetworkManager but I imagine it doesn't need hotplugging as it probably 'provide[s] net'.

best ... khay

----------

## philip

Thanks khayyam, 

That seemed to do the trick. I commented out rc_hotplug="*" in /etc/rc.conf. And now NetworkManager connects my wifi correctly.

My knowledge is a bit limited here. Doesn't udev require  rc_hotplug="*"  in /etc/rc.conf ?

Also isn't usb dependent on rc_hotplug="*" ?

I am not sure if-, when and why I may have enabled rc_hotplug="*" in /etc/rc.conf or if installation of some packge has enabeld it....

----------

## khayyam

 *philip wrote:*   

> Thanks khayyam, That seemed to do the trick. I commented out rc_hotplug="*" in /etc/rc.conf. And now NetworkManager connects my wifi correctly.

 

Phil ... you're welcome & good.

 *philip wrote:*   

> My knowledge is a bit limited here. Doesn't udev require  rc_hotplug="*"  in /etc/rc.conf ?

 

No, rc_hotplug means that on udev detecting an interface (wlp3s0, or what have you) the respective service (net.wlp3s0) will be started. In your case this starts services that NetworkManager is already managing. As I said above I'm not using NetworkManager so I'm not sure if it requires hotplug at all ... but you probably don't want everything hotpluged.

 *philip wrote:*   

> Also isn't usb dependent on rc_hotplug="*" ?

 

You mean USB network cards? These would also be started similarly to the above, but you will be able to manage them without hotplugging.

 *philip wrote:*   

> I am not sure if-, when and why I may have enabled rc_hotplug="*" in /etc/rc.conf or if installation of some packge has enabeld it....

 

You probably did as "[b]y default we do not allow hotplugging" and no package will enable it.

best ... khay

----------

